# Starting a 30 Gallon



## slasher2810 (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to the hobby. Running a small 5 gallon with some ghost shrimp and a betta and I'm loving it. Find myself constantly doing research and watching youtube videos on the hobby. Anyways, an old boss has offered to give me a 30 gallon tank (it's a half moon he says, not a rectangle) with a stand and a light (which I'm assuming is part of a lid, but if not I'll grab a lid for it). I'm going to get it set up with substrate and decor Wednesday as well as getting a filter and a heater and let it cycle for a while before I add any fish. My problem is trying to decide what to stock it with, so I guess I'm looking for suggestions and advice. I think I want to start with an angelfish or two (if that's doable) but wondering what else I should look to add. I do also like swordtails as well as platys and cory cats. I just want to make sure I don't have any conflicts as well as making sure I don't overstock it. I know some stores like to mention that inch per gallon rule but I also know that it isn't necessarily a reliable way to stock a tank.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

2 angelfish may fight so getting 1 is safer. Unless you get 2 that are a breeding pair.


----------

